# In Thailand since 2010,Digital Marketer.



## Digital-Marketer (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello,
Iam Mark Sala, 38 Years Expat live in Bangkok since 2010.
Iam Social Media and Digital Marketer,Freekancer.

Offcourse this Country (Thailand ) is the best Country i ever seen,Best People,Best Weather
,Best Food,Good Prices,Freedome .

I would appreciate help anyone Expat or plan to come Thailand with my best efforts,depend on my long experiance here.
Also can help i Digital World if you want.

Thanks and happy coming new year 2018 for everyone.


Mark Sala


----------

